# Few of mine:D



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi all 

cleaned her up just thought i would post couple of pictures  Car never fails to make me grin 

























 (see)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a nice colour. Add some OE projector headlamps and the front will look awesome!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks well!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice. Are those the TS spats fitted?


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

yup yup TS spats at back


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool. Glad they went down well but your reply was all wrong. You're supposed to say the GENUINE TS SPATS 
Get some pics of the rear up. Must look awesome.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Pmsl sorry Genuine TS spats ha ha .. yeah will take one when down at TR next in having some magic worked  . but yeah ARC Ti exhaust and Carbon heat sheild with the TS spats sets it off mate.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Ooooo that looks meaty. very nice sir.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

VERY nice indeed Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------

